# Acai Berry Weight Loss Scammers Caught Red-Handed



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Acai Berry has been touted as a powerhouse superfood and weight loss miracle. However, not only are most of the health claims unproven, the weight loss claims have no basis whatsoever. Although the Acai craze probably peaked a couple years ago, it never went away and the acai berry diet is now back in the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

